# Quick PRAT question



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello, PRAT gods.

I would like to get into PRATting, as I can see the science behind this being beneficial (I'm currently using WDT) - only one thing that stops me basically, which is something to grind into.

I'm using an EK, and ideally would like something I could clip in to grind into. Problem is everything I find is either to small to clip in, or really rather big.

What are other people using - I have some of the single dose pots left over, which just about fits on the end of an EK, however I worry they are in fact a little small. Does size matter with PRAT?

Yours in confuzzledness

P.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I grind into an old milk jug that i didnt use


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

http://lynweber.com/accessories/blind-tumbler/


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Yeah, I was trying to avoid the stupidly expensive option (well, for a bit, anyway) - you wouldn't be able to clip this in, either.

Hadn't considered the milk jug option though, that is interesting. Currently looking at a lock and lock round thing-a-ma-jig, however was a little concerned about getting grounds *out* of it (and its going to be quite big)


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I also use a milk jug.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Use a stainless steel tumbler like  *this* 

Clips on to the EK perfectly. The Lyn Weber latest version of blind tumbler is perfect for shaking and then dumping into the portafilter basket. You can also, if you want to PRAT, cup your hand over the top and shake to ensure even fines distribution. Dumping into the portafilter basket is aided by some sort of funnel (Coffee Catcha works well) and a quick leveling of the puck with a light brush. Don't forget to tap the portafilter on the bench to settle the grinds before tamping.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Ah, that's more what I was looking for - I'm taking it metal is important, static wise?

I've got a printed funnel and was still going to use tapping to distribute, just wanting to remove the WDT.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't bother with adding any water to the beans before grinding. Yes, there is some static but it's actually a bonus as it's invariably chaff dust that's most susceptible to static and collects on the inside of the tumbler at the top. Before dumping the dose, I run my finger round the inside with the tumbler at 45 degrees to expose the chaff dust and wipe it out. Simples.

IMO, the WDT isn't as effective as giving the dose a good shake for ensuring consistent distribution of fines.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I use a atomiser to spray my beans ... seems to rescue the paltry retention


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I use the atomiser too and find it eliminates static and results in more consistent output (less retention). I am currently using a mini sifter most of the time but admit it is a faff.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

At the lever day at Rave, noticed that the EKs with coffee burrs had more retention than mine running Turkish burrs.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

maybe ask @whiteyj to 3d print a tumbler

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22400-FOR-SALE-3D-Printed-Parts

I think he's already got the PF inset sorted out, would just need to extend the sides up and make a removable plug.

the tumbler I linked to is great to use, very convenient, just use a mini whisk to spread the fines around.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Ordered some camping tumblers for now and will see how I get on, I know other people managed to gain a decent spike in EY via PRAT over WDT, so have wanted to try for a while now (also can see how it would be a lot more repeatable than WDT)

If I don't mist then all the fines stick to the inside of the chute and then fall out when least required (and it's a lot!)


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Iiiiiiinteresting. So, as suggested this mornings shot was into an unused BB freebie milk jug. So annoyingly shaking the grinds appeared to make more boulders, but most broke down with tapping. Hold-swirled it into the portafilter prior to tapping, and it certainly seemed to be easier to get it nice flat and level, and yes, the pour was good - however even more interestingly it was way slower than expected, which tipped me over into over-extraction...

Certainly an interesting start.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

All these methods of distribution...... I gave up a while ago. 2 good thuds on the bench and 2 taps on the side with the tamper and that does me. gets rid of any clumps and distributes evenly. I haven't noticed any reduction in consistency since forgetting all the other methods. Perhaps I'm just lazy


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I, too, used to be like you (but then I took an arrow to the portafilter)

Lets just say that the EK has made problems much more obvious...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

EK takes coffee into coffee, flavour-wise, into different territory compared to most other grinders with its ability to push extraction levels beyond the bitterness associated with over extraction. To get the best out it, though, requires more faff barista technique-wise but the results are worth the effort.


----------

